# Seadrift TX. fishing report



## Carl Koch (Sep 9, 2013)

Fishing this past weekend produced a fair to slow bite around the San Antonio Bay Area, with the morning bite producing more fish than the afternoon. With water temp, reaching the low 50's Speckled Trout have been holding in deep cuts with a boggy bottom, and over reefs throughout San Antonio bay. Redfish have been fair; however, in the back lakes where bait is active black drum have been good on cut mullet. With temperatures remaining below average throughout the week, the fish will tend to stay in deeper water with a soft bottom. Happy New Year to all and plan your next fishing trip to the best kept secret on the Texas Coast, Falcon Point Lodge. 
By: Capt. Klayton Koch


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

No Tarpon??? darn....


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

That picture is nuts! Did all you guys use up BOTH your drum tags?


----------



## Carl Koch (Sep 9, 2013)

*More fishermen not pictured*

A couple of the quys fishing in this group went up to the lodge for a shower and were not in the picture.


----------

